# Most Wanted Plants!



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

So who else has a list of plants that they would like to add to their collection?

Right now I am constantly looking around for additional species of Ficus and Cissus. For Ficus I currently have the regular creeping fig that takes over tanks, about half a 10g taand nk worth of 'Panama', a few really good pieces of villosa, two good pots of oak leaf, some sagittata. I am sure there are more out there, maybe still in the forest somewhere in South America, but I love them! I am the same way with Cissus, I have discolor which is growing around the top of my plant room, the main vine being about 20' or so with a bunch of 2-6' off shoots, amazonica in a few tanks and one small pot that is slowly growing after a mealy bug issue, and some tuberosa which I was told will still do well in a terrarium so I am trying it out and so far, so good. I am sure there are more out there, just need to find them, I have the ones from Manuran, but I am not sure they are Cissus after looking closer at them and looking at their growth habit.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

As for the ficus' , I know of the long leaved 'Panama" type, the oak leaf 'quercifolia'. Theres the classic creeping ficus with the larger leaves (penny sized, everyone has) and the miniature version 'mini quilted' (have not seen many with this type, small leaves lke the oak but shaped like the classic), theres the curly leaf creeping and a variegated version of that, as well. Ive seen 2 versions of cissus discolor, one thats standard, and one with reduced white veining. Id love to get some villosa. I really love anything that clings and creeps.
I've really been into epiphytic ferns. I love their fuzzy rhizomes. 
I have microgramma lycopioides, Microgramma Vaccinifolia, Microgramma Reptans, Pleopeltis percussa, Pyrrosa lanceolata, and some other unknowns.
Id love to expand on that.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

More weird bromeliads. I have been trying to find more from the genus Racinaea, but so far only have crispa and blassii. I also would like more Microgramma. I have 2 species labeled as lycopodoides that look quite different, same for my vaccinifolia


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Ferns and peperomias are top of my list for wanted plants right now....as for my "wanted list"...



here it is [lol]:

Anthuium andreanum
Anthurium bakerii
Anthurium clidemioides
Anthurium cutucuensis
Anthurium fornicifolium
Anthurium kuntii
Anthurium lapoanum
Anthurium polyschistum
Anthurium radicans
Anthurium scandens
Begonia boliviensis
Begonia herbacea
Begonia ‘enech’
Bertolonia sp.
Catopsis morreniana
Chlorospatha hannoniae
Chlorospatha plowmanii
Chlorospatha pubescens
Cissus sp.
Columnea ciliata
Columnea citrina
Costus cuspidatus.
Crystalwort sp.
Dorstenia elata
Dorstenia turnerifolia
Drymonia chiribogana
Episcia "chocolate cream"
Ficus villosa
Guzmania lingulata mini.
Humata tyermanii
Kohleria amabilis
Lepanthes gargoyla
Macleania insignis
Macleania pentaptera
Marcgravia rectiflora
Marcgravia rectiflora
Marcgravia sp. 'ABG'
Masd. Tunduzii x whitegold
Monocostus uniflorus
Monolina primuliflora
Monstera dubia
Monstera obliqua
Monstera siltepecana
Neoregelia lilliputiana
Neoregelia mooreana
Neoregelia wilsoniana
Pearcea abunda
Peperomia mayperuensis
Peperomia prostrata
Peperomia sp. 1
Peperomia sp. 2
Peperomia sp. Iquitos
Peperomia ‘green pixie’
Petrocosmea barbata
Philodendron cf. inaequilaterum
Philodendron bipennifolium
Philodendron Burle Marx Fantasy
Philodendron glaucophyllum
Philodendron gloriosum
Philodendron ornata
Philodendron panduraeforme
Philodendron sp.
Philodendron squamiferum
Philodendron verrucosum
Philodendron wend-imbe
Philodendron ‘pincushion’
Philodendron ‘red dwarf’
Philodendron ornatum
Pilea selbyana
Pilea sp. Ecuador
Pleurothallis acestrophylla
Pleurothallis cypripediodes
Psychotria sp. Panama
Restripia muscifera
Restripia sp.
Rhaphidophora celatocaulis
Rhaphidophora hongkongensis
Rhodospatha rufibarba
Rhodospatha sp.
Rhodospatha sp..
Selaginella plana
Selaginella spp. "Ecuador Bronze"
Sinningia kautskyi
Spathiphyllum floribundum
Stelis glomerosa
Stelis sp. Costa Rica
Stenospermation angustifolium
Stenospermation sp. 
Syngonium erythrophyllum
Syngonium rayii
Syngonium sp
Tillandsia sp. 'St. Thomas'
Vesicularia sp. (dubyana?)

fern spores and epiphyte seeds


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

If only you were in the US and not Canada, I could fulfil a good number of those wanted plants!


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

therizman2 said:


> If only you were in the US and not Canada, I could fulfil a good number of those wanted plants!


you only need a phyto


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm constantly on the lookout for orchid species.

Pleurothallids, Bulbophyllums (except the big star shaped ones... echinolabium types), and Angraecoids are the most sought after.


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

If I had more space:

Marcgravia species
Barbosella species
Pleurothallis hemirhoda
More uncommon ferns such as Microgramma


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

I would love some more dwarf Philodendrons, especially a tiny Xanadu. And if dreams really do come true, I would love for someone to discover a dwarf Monstera...how awesome would that be?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

any fern that i wont kill

james


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

Shinglers are one of the coolest plants for backgrounds, there are many smaller ones great for dart vivs.

Rhaphidophora cryptantha is really small and has nice markings as well. first photo

second photo is Rhaphidophora pachyphylla, which might be the same as hayii, not sure, it has a bumpy texture to the leaves.

third photo is Monstera spruceana, which looks similar to dubia, it will stay small in juvenile form in the viv.

Eric


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Eric, nice frog  Beautiful. 

The two on my "forever wanted" list-
Begonia pavonina
Aglaonema pictum "Tricolor" 

there are some nice davallia/bolbitis (I have D. parvula, D. sessilifolia, and B. heudelotii) i wouldn't mind getting ahold of, and the already mentioned microgrammas.... orchids are cool too, but I don't know a damn thing about them besides the few bulbos/pleuros that I keep.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I have been looking for Selenicereus wittii for over a decade. I would also kill for any variegated Ceiba or Bombax, and Erythrina acanthocarpa. Oh, and also true Anthurium amnicola, not the hybrids passed off as such.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck with the Selenicereus wittii... I havent been looking for a decade, but for quite a while. Seems it is only in a few botanical gardens and they dont seem to be interested in sharing


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I sometimes do work for Mark Dimmit, and he recently acquired a small piece, but it's been surprisingly slow.


----------



## tessa_leonie (Nov 9, 2011)

Besides orchids and mini ferns I am really looking for the blueish selaginella so uncinata or wildenowi. I have a thing for blue or blue flowering plants. So i'm quite happy with this brom, the blooms are just the most gorgeous colour.


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

There are a number of plants i'd love, too many to name.

Ficus villosa, sagittata, oak leaved fig, panama
Various begonia's, peperomia's, pilea's.
Ant ferns and ant hoya's
Paphiopedilums, jewel orchids, pleurothalids.


----------



## ritersofly (Oct 23, 2010)

I've been on the lookout for the jewel orchids from the Cystorchis genus! If anyone knows of a source, give me a holler!!


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

boabab95 said:


> Ferns and peperomias are top of my list for wanted plants right now....as for my "wanted list"...


Keep in mind a good part of that list won't do well in typical vivs. A lot of those Anthuriums esp; A. cutucuensis, A. sp. nov lapoanum both need 65-70 degree temps and die very quickly in tanks; A. kuntii averages about 4-5 feet tall!


----------



## Lbacha (Sep 7, 2011)

I would love to acquire Any rheophytic plants from Borneo 

Piptospatha grabowski
As well as any
Aridarum sp.
Hottarum sp
Schismatoglottis sp (rheophytic types)
Bucephalandra sp
And any rheophytic orchids out there

Len


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

JoshH said:


> Keep in mind a good part of that list won't do well in typical vivs. A lot of those Anthuriums esp; A. cutucuensis, A. sp. nov lapoanum both need 65-70 degree temps and die very quickly in tanks; A. kuntii averages about 4-5 feet tall!


good thing most of the list wasnt meant for tanks


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I'd really like one of the microgramma species of ferns with small fronds.


----------



## philoluver (Oct 14, 2011)

I am really interested in focus villosa. Anybody have any to sell or trade for?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

I have some, but there is currently about a foot of snow on the ground. Come spring I will have quite a few very nice size rooted out pieces to sell though.


----------

